# iPhone: Dust under the screen



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Has anyone else had dust appear under your iPhone screen? If so, what did you do and/or what recourse do you have? 

It sounds trivial, a bit of dust doesn't really matter, or does it? I'm not really sure how the whole technology works so I'm not sure if I should be concerned in the long-run that the dust will make navigation difficult.

The only reason I wonder about the recourse part (as opposed to a DIY solution) is that since the phone is still under warranty and I don't want to FUBAR that AND that there's more dust today than there was on the day that I first noticed it.

Any thoughts would be helpful (oh, and I've read a bit by googling, just wanted to know if I'm the only one whose had this experience on this board).


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

I had the same thing happen. It's really a pain and although Apple told me they'd take my phone, I really don't want to go without an iPhone for a month. I plan to go to Rogers and see if they'll give me some sort of smart phone while I give them my iPhone. I think it would be totally unjust if we pay $30.00 for data and can't use it.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Take it to any Apple store (make an appointment with a Genius first) and you'll walk out with a new one within 10 minutes. There should not be any dust under the screen.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

That's what I thought, too. Seems silly really but c'est la vie I suppose.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

slicecom said:


> Take it to any Apple store (make an appointment with a Genius first) and you'll walk out with a new one within 10 minutes. There should not be any dust under the screen.


x2 - dust underneath the glass = defect == new phone


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Time to get a new phone!


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

in and out in 10 minutes, new phone in hand. all is good in iPhone land for me today.


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah, you guys are lucky. Closest Apple Store to me is 4 hrs away, I can't take mine in .


----------



## Devlion (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't you just blow it out with those keyboard air thingy (those can of air)? LOL sorry I forgot what they are called.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I just noticed dust under the glass on my iPhone this morning (I wonder if it's due to the light leak on the left side of the unit?). I've made an apt at the Sherway Apple store, so wish me luck and a easy exchange without any hassle!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

ryank said:


> I just noticed dust under the glass on my iPhone this morning (I wonder if it's due to the light leak on the left side of the unit?). I've made an apt at the Sherway Apple store, so wish me luck and a easy exchange without any hassle!


g'luck, tho I'm sure you won't need it.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have it as well. I thought they were dead pixels till I noticed them when the screen was off. My off vibrated for 3 hours straight, %50 of my calls drop and the phone sometimes just doesn't want to unlock and I have to restart.

I am getting a new phone on Friday


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Update:

So I went in today and the guy swapped me for a new phone in 5 minutes.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I had to cancel my appointment on Sunday, but plan to make another to switch my phone. I'm encouraged by the good luck people are having!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hmmm... I'm really starting to get a lot of dust under my screen as well. This despite having a screen cover. 

Might have to stop by the store to see about getting it replaced.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Hmmm... I'm really starting to get a lot of dust under my screen as well. This despite having a screen cover.
> 
> Might have to stop by the store to see about getting it replaced.


Do it!
If anything, it's your job as a 'tester' to let Apple know that there are defects in their product. All of us, swapping for new phones, will perhaps encourage better build quality in the future.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I finally gave in, called Rogers, and had my dust-under-screen-light-leaking iPhone with unpredictable battery replaced. The replacement arrived today. Unfortunately it has the same gaping light leak on the left side of the phone, between the chrome bezek and the glass screen. The same issue with my current iPhone. So I anticipate in a few weeks, months, dust will appear under the screen. What a pain!

Now, I have to wonder, if this is a refurb?


----------



## Murph (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the same problem on my BlackBerry pearl. I have had it for about 7 months now. I realize that it is not an Apple product, but does anyone have any other suggestions besides swapping it for a new phone?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

jawknee said:


> Do it!
> If anything, it's your job as a 'tester' to let Apple know that there are defects in their product. All of us, swapping for new phones, will perhaps encourage better build quality in the future.


I went in to the Fairview mall Apple store and was essentially turned away by a sales rep who knew next to nothing. Her suggestion - "Maybe there's a third party service you can use to get it cleaned. I'm sorry we're too busy right now to talk to you."

The specs are accumulating and I'm not happy. I'll try again but it's pretty damned inconvenient schlepping around to get stuff like this fixed.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macified said:


> I went in to the Fairview mall Apple store and was essentially turned away by a sales rep who knew next to nothing. Her suggestion - "Maybe there's a third party service you can use to get it cleaned. I'm sorry we're too busy right now to talk to you."
> 
> The specs are accumulating and I'm not happy. I'll try again but it's pretty damned inconvenient schlepping around to get stuff like this fixed.


Sales reps can't help you. Make an appointment with a "genius" and expect proper service. The clerk should have recommended that.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Sales reps can't help you. Make an appointment with a "genius" and expect proper service. The clerk should have recommended that.


Yeah, I wanted to speak with a "Genius" but no-one would let me near them. They were too busy. There was no time available and I was told to go home and call for an appointment some other day, "if I really felt is was necessary". It wasn't just that they were busy that bothered me, I can understand that. It was the condescending attitude that I would dare complain over a bit of dust. I was expected to just be grateful that Apple had given me such awesome goodness and go away.

I've never been a fan of Apple stores and this just added another reason why. Sad part is that if I want my phone dealt with, I have to go back again. I haven't decided if it's worth it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're having problems. I keep my 2G iPhone in my (linty) pocket most of the time, no screen cover. No dust, no problems.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I've had problems even with the genius desk, at Yorkdale, and went through the "you'll have to make an appointment and come back," next appointment was in a few days.

The genius couldn't replace my iPhone 3G dock connector cable, even though the store carried the part, "because that's done by Apple's on-line self-service now."

Same thing with the swap out of the dangerous pre-green-dot 3G iPhone wall charger. Genius: "we stopped replacing those a few weeks ago. You'll have to use the online service."

Two trips to Yorkdale later...

So no promises for genius desk help for this. Have you phone Apple?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Haven't called yet. But I will be. I'll post on my results there as well.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

third iPhone 3g, 2nd one with dust under the screen. The unfortunate matter is that my gf dropped the phone once, and there are some obvious case scratches. Furthermore, I was able to keep it at the unlockable baseband, so if I were to restore it to take to the apple store, I can say goodbye to unlock, and also there will be the chance that apple would see the dust under the screen as relating to the drop, and not replace.

weh. 

ps: never put your iPhone in your gf's bike helmet when working on your own. cos when she picks it up (being silly) to try it on, your phone will fly out and skid across pavement.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

So I took my Rogers replacement iPhone into Apple Sherway on Sunday. After putting me through a guilt trip and meat grinder, I was given a replacement for the replacement (I will have to mail Rogers back my original iPhone). I was also told, point blank, that all iPhone replacement phones are refurbs. No question.


----------



## Youcandoit (Apr 15, 2009)

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> Has anyone else had dust appear under your iPhone screen? If so, what did you do and/or what recourse do you have?
> 
> It sounds trivial, a bit of dust doesn't really matter, or does it? I'm not really sure how the whole technology works so I'm not sure if I should be concerned in the long-run that the dust will make navigation difficult.
> 
> ...


Good Morning,

Hopefully you have sorted this by now but just wanted to let you know what i did when i noticed dust under my screen.
I ordered an apple iphone opening case, lots of companies do them. Try Apple iPhone Case Opening Tool :: iPAQ Parts and iPAQ Repairs

Then you can easily wipe down your screen from the inside.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

if you're talking the first iPhone that might make sense but the 3g is still within a year for everyone and cracking it open under warranty, that's just madness!


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*Dust under screen - turned away*

I just left the Eaton Center after being turned away for having dust under the screen. I just noticed the speck, and its a big one, last Thursday.

She looked at the speck, asked when it appeared, then told me that since the dust just appeared and it's not affecting any functions, it's not a product replacement issue, I would have to live with it or pay for them to take it apart & clean it. 

She also said that my dock connector was rather dusty, and so was my headphone jack, so maybe the dust migrated up under the glass from there. Isn't the screen sealed?

The folks that got replacements - which apple store did you go to, and did they ask you when the dust appeared?

TIA.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Ace McDuck said:


> I just left the Eaton Center after being turned away for having dust under the screen. I just noticed the speck, and its a big one, last Thursday.
> 
> She looked at the speck, asked when it appeared, then told me that since the dust just appeared and it's not affecting any functions, it's not a product replacement issue, I would have to live with it or pay for them to take it apart & clean it.
> 
> ...


I got my iPhone 3G replaced by a nice guy named Jose at the Eaton Centre. Mine had a considerable amount of dust. Go back and don't take no for an answer. Say this is a $400 dollar phone, and dust under the screen does affect your usability because it pisses you off that you have dust under your screen. 

It is not like the chrome rubbed off around your headphone jack which comes with normal usage. This was certainly not an expectable sign of usage. 

Go back and ask for Jose!!!


----------



## Love/Hate (Apr 27, 2009)

My most recent iPhone had over 5 specks of dust. Apple phone support replaced it. (Had a wide variety of other buildissues)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm still holding out for new iPhone before I go in for replacement.... Juuuuust in case they decide to replace it with something more current.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

my experience was at Yorkdale (I think) and it was relatively quick. I don't know the name of the person I dealt with. She looked at the phone, examined the dust and then asked her more senior colleague - they decided together that it could potentially be an issue and said that a flip for a new phone was in order - 10 minutes in and out.

I suspect it's a matter of how you present it but, as I understand it from those who have phoned and not gone in to an Apple store it's been identified by Apple as a warranty issue. I suspect it depends on the size of the dust, the colour, the location, etc.

The person who replaced my phone was sure to check if there were any dust issues with the new one and took time to let me examine it before she handed it over and said that she's waiting until applecare will be available since, with phones, you never know.

Good luck!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

called Applecare iPhone support this morning about new dust particles under my screen.

They booked me an appt at the eaton centre. they replaced it no questions asked. 

This is my third replacement so far, for various issues from graphic banding, horizontal pixellation, non-flush bezel, and the last 3 phones had dust particles. 
im hoping that they will have learned a lesson from this when they were designing the new precious.

return your phones folks. hehe


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I have dust and a home button that isnt working on the touch, I however bought it at Futureshop, will apple ginueses take care of this for me and do a swap as many others are getting done with theirs?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

shoe said:


> I have dust and a home button that isnt working on the touch, I however bought it at Futureshop, will apple ginueses take care of this for me and do a swap as many others are getting done with theirs?


My guess is that they likely would. Book an appt and have them look at it.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, I thought it was just my iPhone with the problem. This is really pathetic, between this and my MacBook Pro, I'm tempted to do away with Apple completely. Of course, that will never happen.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally decided to play the Genius game with Apple and made an appointment at the Fairview store. 

Only had a few specs of dust under the screen but one was quite prominent. "Genius" took it to the back room and had a techie replace the lcd. It was a screen replacement, not a complete replacement and that was fine with me since I didn't have to restore my data.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Since we don't have an Apple Store in Saskatoon, or SK for that matter, Fido said they would send me a brand new one and I should just send the old one back in the given box. Yay!


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

So I'm back in the same boat I was in about a year ago - replacement phone, same issue. They should have a big fat warning, 'don't but the damned phone in your linty pocket (even if it's in a sleeve)'.

But the trick is that my phone was never eligible for purchasing Applecare (it didn't come out until after the one year date of purchase).

Sadly nowhere near a genius bar to save my life. Do you think this might be coverable under a one-time use applecare situation (or whatever the actual name is)?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I brought mine in and the guy insinuated that I was A) a dirty person and B) a total OCD clean freak and should chill out. 

I said to him: Top of the line tyres are bullet proof, why isn't a top of the line phone dust proof? 

He told me that they would do it once, but not the next time. We will see about that!


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

It's funny how fickle it is from rep to rep. The problem is that I'm a world away from an Apple store or may as well be (a return trip to Vancouver works out to about $200 and a full day) ... oi.

I'm wondering if they'll cover this under a one-time pay-per-use applecare consultation over the phone? If I had to pay the $29 for a phone consultation that resulted in a swapped phone, I'd save a good $170 (plus food and gas).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> It's funny how fickle it is from rep to rep. The problem is that I'm a world away from an Apple store or may as well be (a return trip to Vancouver works out to about $200 and a full day) ... oi.
> 
> I'm wondering if they'll cover this under a one-time pay-per-use applecare consultation over the phone? If I had to pay the $29 for a phone consultation that resulted in a swapped phone, I'd save a good $170 (plus food and gas).


Why not buy Applecare? It's a good thing to have, especially for the iPhone. It'll make getting a replacement super easy.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm happy to buy applecare. The only trouble is that I got my 3G phone a week or so past their introduction, the time period that was just outside the eligibility to buy applecare when it finally came out, just past a year after I bought my phone. I'd have bought it in a heartbeat but I wasn't able.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Not to keep beating a dead horse but...

I called Applecare on Saturday and very politely explained my dust under screen situation. I explained, also, that I wasn't eligible to buy applecare since it didn't come out until after my one-year date of purchase eligibility expiration. 

They very kindly offered to overnight me a replacement (with no option for Applecare but a 90 day warranty against defect). 

Sum total, nobody asked me for any money for the consultation and I just have to pay the $29 overnight shipping charge (plus the hold on my credit card since I didn't want to send it in and wait for the replacement).

Hopefully when it arrives, happy ending for me. (and good on Apple for owning up to their own defect.)


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

My replacement from 3 months ago is now full of dust and one huge big white one right in the middle. I am so angry!


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

in apple fairview right now waiting for my appointment,
hopefully i end up with a new one.. wish me luck


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

ended up that my warranty just ended. so they gave me the option of getting a new one out of warranty for 220 bucks.
should i do it? is it worth the money when another phone may be coming out later this year?


----------



## icemasta (Jul 17, 2008)

If theres no way you can get it replaced for free, what I would do is pay for the phone and sell your current dust filled one to replace the cost, people will pay 220 for it no problem.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Happy Canada Day first of all!

I was at a camp today and was showing some folks my iphone and noticed some dust underneath the screen! I wasn't too happy, but checked and my warranty ends around July 23rd so in a few weeks.

Here's the thing: my 90 day phone support is up so should I call the apple support line to set up a genius appt or just do it online and go direct to the Rideau store?

I'd like the 4G, but I'd take a replacement for this one and sell it (I planned on selling this one).

I'm not too happy about the dust. I realize it can be an issue, but I sure hope they don't put up a fight to replace it.

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

just wanted to add that I had the screen replaced today.

Now i'm deciding whether or not to upgrade to the 4 (if Rogers will let me b/c it's ahead of my upgrade eligibility).

If I don't upgrade, I have 2 weeks to get my extended Applecare, which for $79, I'll be doing in a heartbeat if I decide to wait on upgrading (which is what I'm thinking of doing).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

There are cheaper alternatives for Applecare out there which I won't name because I'm not allowed... but I picked up AC for my 3GS and got it replaced due to all of the dust under the screen, stuck pixel and cracking around the ports and buttons.

IMO, Applecare is a must for the iPhone... well worth it, even at the full retail price.


----------

